# Minutos largos



## tadmad

Bom dia. O que significa "minutos largos"?Estou na espanha e me disseram algo como "la plaza está a unos cinco minutos largos de aquí".


----------



## Cainejo

Quer dizer que são um pouco mais de cinco, é uma expressão muito comum do espanhol, mas geralmente com unidades inteiras como um minuto, uma hora, meia hora... "Cinco minutos largos" é um bocado forçado mas pode ser. 70 segundos é "un minuto largo", "Media hora larga" são 33/35/40 minutos. Um filme de 130 minutos dura "dos horas largas". Acho que não é usado com dias nem meses, mas sim com anos, se for treze meses eu diria "un año largo". Mas nesses casos "largo" pode ser interpretado como duro, difícil, cheio de actividade, nomeadamente com dia.


----------



## Carfer

Em português também se diz, com o mesmo sentido de '_dilatado/ extenso/ considerável/ importante/ subjectivamente prolongado_' (ex: '_Vou lá ficar uns meses largos'_).


----------



## gato radioso

tadmad said:


> Bom dia. O que significa "minutos largos"?Estou na espanha e me disseram algo como "la plaza está a unos cinco minutos largos de aquí".


Os minutos duram o mesmo aquí do que qualquer outro lugar.
"Largos" (e o seu equivalente "Y pico*") exprimem a ideia de que uma coisa pode ser algo maior do que a quantidade que já se disse dela, mas sem exprimir com exactitude quão grande é esse excesso.

Exs:
_De aquí a la catedral son diez minutos largos/diez minutos y pico_... (dez minutos ou se calhar algo mais)
_Puse el bizcocho en el horno 30 minutos y pico/largos_ (30 minutos "   "  "  ")
_No sé que edad tiene Juan pero debe tener cuarenta años largos/debe tener cuarenta y pico_... (debe ter mais de quarenta, mais não sei a idade exacta dele)
_La población de la ciudad debe ser como 100.000 habitantes y pico/100.000 habitantes largos_... (a cidade não chega aos 200.000 mas tém uma cifra aproximada maior dos 100.000)


(*) "Y pico..." é frequentíssimo em Espanha, mas não sei quem me disse que no espanhol americano (ou em alguns países) tém outro significado e que eles desatavam a rir quando ouviam espanhóis dizendo-o.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Os minutos duram o mesmo aquí do que qualquer outro lugar.
> "Largos" (e o seu equivalente "Y pico*") exprimem a ideia de que uma coisa pode ser algo maior do que a quantidade que já se disse dela, mas sem exprimir com exactitude quão grande é esse excesso.



Mais outra expressão que também usamos no português europeu: '_e picos_' (pode ser no singular, mas habitualmente usamo-la no plural). No entanto, mesmo se ambas exprimem uma quantidade acrescida indefinida, '_e picos_' parece-me fazer uma ligeira diferença de '_largos_'. Enquanto _'e picos_' significa _'um pouco mais_', '_largos_', entre nós, significa '_muitos_', uma quantidade substancial.  'D_ois meses e picos_' serão dois meses mais uns poucos dias, _'dois meses e qualquer coisa_', 'd_ois meses largos' _serão dois meses e muitos dias -sem atingir três, naturalmente -_ 'uns bons dois meses', 'nunca menos de dois meses e muito', 'dois meses bem à vontade' . _


----------



## Cainejo

Para mim (espanhol de Castilla), "una hora y pico" é mais do que "una hora larga" A primeira abrange de 70 minutos até perto de duas horas, embora que a segunda não é mais do que 70/75 minutos. O mesmo com anos, km, dinheiro, habitantes...


----------



## englishmania

Não costumo ouvir "largos" com um número, isto é, ouço apenas "_uns meses largos_".

E "pico" costumo ouvir mais relacionado com horas: _Às 5 e pico_. (=5 e pouco, 5 e alguns minutos)


----------



## Vanda

Que maravilha, tanto o uso espanhol quanto o europeu... Estou pensando se usamos alguma expressão interessante como essa também.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Que maravilha, tanto o uso espanhol quanto o europeu... Estou pensando se usamos alguma expressão interessante como essa também.



@Vanda No mineirês clássico, há uma escala muito precisa de distâncias:
- um tiquinho: mais meia hora de carro;
- um toquim de nada: mais 3 horas de carro;
- logo ali: um dia de viagem;
- ali, pertinho: melhor pegar um avião.


----------



## Cainejo

Muito boas, @Guigo!


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não costumo ouvir "largos" com um número, isto é, ouço apenas "_uns meses largos_".
> 
> E "pico" costumo ouvir mais relacionado com horas: _Às 5 e pico_. (=5 e pouco, 5 e alguns minutos)



De repente, veio-me à memória uma cançoneta antiga (creio que ainda do período pré-pimba, mas já a anunciar o estilo), que às tantas dizia '_Eram p'ra aí sete e picos, oito e coisa, nove e tal_'.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> De repente, veio-me à memória uma cançoneta antiga (creio que ainda do período pré-pimba, mas já a anunciar o estilo), que às tantas dizia '_Eram p'ra aí sete e picos, oito e coisa, nove e tal_'.


Por acaso, na música eles dizem "sete e pico" (no singular).

"Nove* e ta*l" é outra boa expressão.


----------



## Ari RT

Na Bahia se dizia, nos tempos em que morei lá, "uma dúzia, das grandes". Já medidas de tempo eram "x horas" ou "x horas de relógio". Se fossem 30 minutos mesmo, seriam meia hora de relógio. Aproximadamente meia hora se dizia só "meia hora" ou "meia horinha". Também "meia hora de relógio grande" (o ponteiro leva mais tempo para cumprir o trajeto mais longo, se supõe). Nós "estrangeiros" do sul dizíamos jocosamente "meia hora de relógio baiano" quando sabíamos que seria bem mais que isso.


----------



## gato radioso

Nós também dizemos o mesmo:

_Te estuve esperando una hora de reloj._

 Para destacar que esse tempo de espera foi literalmente uma hora e não estamos a exagerar, como se o exagero fosse tão normal na fala cotidiana, que quando não se exagera, há de ser dito expressamente.


----------

